# Замечали побочки от нестероидных противовоспалительных?



## Александр Громов (13 Июн 2019)

Пью нимесил и заметил прежде всего, что ночью недостаточно чувствую переполненный мочевой пузырь,хоть будильник ставь. Так же заметил, что вечером не хочу спать, утром могу встать без мучений, даже если спал с 3 до 6:00. Но со сном стало хуже.
Вспомнил, как знакомый от почек пил кетопрофен или кеторол и рассказывал, что от него какое-то странное состояние.
А что замечали вы?


----------



## Пискарева (13 Июн 2019)

Отекаю сильно. Кеторол вообще странный препарат, после принятия появляется ощущение, что в обморок грохнусь, водит.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (14 Июн 2019)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Пью нимесил


Как-то заметил, что от нимесила на голодный желудок изжога. Стал его закусывать и омепразол стал пить. Прошло. Также заметил, что в анализе крови тех клеток, что отвечают за свёртываемость крови, стало поменьше (но не на много). На самочувствие это не сказывалось.


----------



## Александр Громов (14 Июн 2019)

4 года назад на курсе ациклофенака если поем гороховую кашу, практически сразу выносит дно. Это без омеза. Сейчас нимесил пью с омезом - ничего такого нет. Может кольнуть в желудке, ну пью вечером кефир, 0,5...1л, сладкого наемся - это всё снижает кислотность, поэтому можно. В целом без проблем по части ЖКТ.


----------



## olga68 (15 Июн 2019)

От кеторола сразу начинается изжога и горечь во рту. Даже с омезом. Недавно смотрела вебинар на Медзнате про нпвс, так Найз, нимесил, нимесулид ризнаны наиболее часто потребляемыми и наиболее безопасными в группе нпвс. Конечно, желудок то прикрывать обязательно нужно.


----------



## AleksSeich (15 Июн 2019)

Все таблетки НПВС можно только после еды! При курсовом приёме паралельно прием ИПП (независимо, таблетки, уколы или свечи!).


----------



## Весёлый (15 Июн 2019)

Использую при обострениях Вольтарен. В уколах и свечах.
С пищеварением в эти моменты все нормально, не смотря на хронический гастрит.
А вот порошковые и таблетированные формы НПВС - Нимесил, Целебрекс, Найз (что принимал) на желудок действуют негативно. Поэтому отказался.
А так, соблюдаю минимальные ограничения - без жареного, без свинины, без чипсов и колы, макдачек всяких, без пива. Ем немного и часто. Утром каша геркулесовая, днем хороший йогурт с орешками и фруктами, вечером супчик могу съесть. В течение дня еще яблочко или апельсинчик. Так и живем.


----------



## Александр Громов (16 Июн 2019)

Я всегда без жареного и спиртного, а не только на курсе НПВП.

Странно, что со сном. Видимо, обычно вечером о сонливости напоминают какие-то болевые ощущения, а обезболивающее их отключает. Конечно, это только при а) желании доделать работу (аврал), б) желании общаться, развлекаться, досмотреть, дочитать. Либо как-то НПВП усиливает действие зеленого чая/кофе. Я пока не понял, но это нездорово, когда не спится до 3:00, а в 6:00 встаешь по будильнику спокойно и так можешь неделями.


----------

